# Elena The Silly Bunny's blog



## ellay (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I decided to start this blog about my 1 year old lionhead rabbit, Elena. She's the most silly and sweet bunny I've ever seen. She just loves to goof around and make me laugh, but mostly her face just cracks me up. She's also very cuddly and could stay in my arms or give me kisses for hours. Here are a few pictures of my furry little clown.







Playing in her tree house





"Stop taking pictures!"





"What do you mean by the easter bunny isn't real?!"





She just loves dried carrots so much















"You can see me"





"And now you can't"





"I love this game!"










"what's the password?"





"Peek-a-boo!"





"Seriously, enough with the pictures"





"That's it, the carpet is going down!"


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

So glad you started a blog. Look forward to following Elena's tales. 

She's Absolutely gorgeous. Love her blue eyes. 

And the pics, really good. Made me laugh. Thanks so much for sharing. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 3, 2012)

You will need to post frequent Elena pictures. She's the cutest little thing. You can so see her personality in that face! So devious! I love it!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 3, 2012)

She is just too precious! Love all the pics!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mindy10 (Mar 3, 2012)

omg she is the cutest thing ever. Love the picture with her peeking out of the tunnel. The cutest little face ever!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 3, 2012)

A star is born.


----------



## ellay (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys  Watch Elena in action!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiiC3KKt4fs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

*ellay wrote: *


> Thanks guys  Watch Elena in action!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiiC3KKt4fs&feature=youtu.be


 *This video contains content from WMG, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds. * *Sorry about that.


*Sorry, would love to see Elena in action but this is the message I get.

She is such a sweetie. Will continue to enjoy looking at her pics. Those blue eyes are just gorgeous.

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't mean to step out of bounds of the thread, but I wasn't aware that New Jersey was a Country. lol But then again, living here, I can understand why the rest of the United States does not want to be associated with New Jersey any more.

Oh well. Living here all my life, I wouldn't be surprised if it was true. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know why it didn't work :/
Here is another link
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwoBz69aGw4[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting the other link.

Oh Elena is absolutely funny! I loved the flop and roll she does. You must be in hysterics all day just watching her be like that. Oh she definitely looks like a handful, but it will never be dull there. lol

Thanks again. Your Elena is gorgeous.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it just me, or does anyone else see a picture of a bunny in her fur just above her rump?


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 5, 2012)

Elena is beautiful! Love her blue eyes. 

That's some good flopping and rolling! Love how she binkies inside her treehouse for a bit, too!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> Is it just me, or does anyone else see a picture of a bunny in her fur just above her rump?


lol, I do that all the time now with Lion heads I see. Looking for that skirt. And I do believe Ms. Elena has a small skirt. Love those fuzzy butts. lol! 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 5, 2012)

*@LakeCondo* You're right, it does kinda look like a bunny 






I caught her watching TV last night, she was totally into it





Until she caught ME taking pictures of her





Then she just pouted and went to bed















I'm sorry to post so many pictures, but she just looks so cute when she's disapproving 










"I don't like this furminator thing, put it away"





"Here, I'll do it myself"





"Treat!!!"





"Nom nom nom..."





"...Nom nom nom..."





"...Nom nom"


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 6, 2012)

All she needs is the remote to chew on (not literally) and prime time television will be perfect!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

It's funny. My boys love to watch Harry Potter. The first names, Kreacher and Dobby where just an association for me with a movie and book series that I hold close for personal reasons. But to see them know when a Harry Potter movie is starting is just amazing. 

They all go to the front of their crates and lay towards the TV. For hours. Not a couple minutes, hours. And they will stop what they are doing when a part they like will come on. And if one of them happens to out and about, they will stop and go to the TV to watch. It's amazing. 

Willard will sound the alarm by thumping every time Buckbeak comes on. If you are not aware of Harry Potter, you will have no idea what I speak of. But anyway, it's a big bird/horse type fictional animal. But it's funny to hear that alarm every time that part comes on. 

Elena is sweet and I truly do not mind seeing many pics of her. You should be proud. She's a very handsome bunny and from the video you can see she just a ball of fun. Never a dull moment. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 6, 2012)

So cute :biggrin: Before I had a rabbit I had no idea that they watched TV.

So today my mom came to visit and as always she bought something for her grand-bunny (the tree house, tunnel and the bed are all from her) she just spoils her so much. I'm getting a puppy this summer, she's capable of buying every single article in the pet store. I don't even want to know what she'll do when I have kids 

Anyway, she bought her this cute little bow. Needless to say that Miss Elena wasn't too keen about THAT particular gift... 

"Does this bow makes me look fat?"





"You better sleep with your eyes open."





This one cracks me up!


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 6, 2012)

What a lucky grand-bunny!


----------



## Ruki (Mar 6, 2012)

LOve your blog! The pics are great! your bun is sooo pretty! I love the blue eyes :inlove:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Good for Granny spoiling this sweetie. But I doubt Elena appreciates that bow. 

Love all the pics. She's a sweetie. Hard not to spoil her because she's that cute and has a great personality. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 7, 2012)

I finally got a picture of her kissing/grooming me, you decide. She could do this for hours!







Sacked out. She looks so miserable here, I feel like such a bad mom. But I swear it's not as bad as it looks, she loves sleeping like that! I'll get her a bigger cage this summer when I'm finished with college and move into a bigger apartment.





"Hey doggy, you sleepin'? come play!"





"oohh toilet paper roll! gimme!!!"


----------



## ellay (Mar 7, 2012)

Elena has her own youtube channel! Check it out 
http://www.youtube.com/user/elenathebunny/featured


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG I want your bunny!!!


----------



## ellay (Mar 8, 2012)

Guess who's been naughty?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

Well if you make her study and read for that final, this is what you get. Frustration. lol

I have the same thing here. You should see what Willard does to phone books. It's actually funny. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 8, 2012)

I can't be mad at her, she just looked at me innocently with her big blue eyes :rollseyes


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*ellay wrote: *


> I can't be mad at her, she just looked at me innocently with her big blue eyes :rollseyes


I think they all have that "look" down pat. That's how Willard got here. All he had to do is give that sweet innocent look with that cute head tilt and that was it for my husband. They know how to manipulate emotions. They are such stinkers. lol

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 9, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> I think they all have that "look" down pat.Â  That's how Willard got here.Â  All he had to do is give that sweet innocent look with that cute head tilt and that was it for my husband.Â  They know how to manipulate emotions.Â  They are such stinkers. lol
> 
> K



Evil little buns, they know they're cute and they're manipulating us.

Elena and Nina are acting like crazy those days, they're both running everywhere (Nina is 15 and still acting like a puppy). Today Elena started running really fast and Nina appeared to be on her way, no problem, she jumped on the dog and continued racing wildly around the room. I started laughing so hard, and Nina is still trying to figure out what happened :confused2:

Here's a video of a rare moment where the two of them are "calm" ray: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItPz1XIUkSQ[/ame]


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

She's just so much fun to watch. Truly, thanks for sharing Elena and her antics with the group. 

Dobby has formed a bond with Jake, just like your Nina and Elena. It's so much fun to watch the two together. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 9, 2012)

We're lucky to have such nice dogs  Sadly Nina is my mom's (she was mine until I left for college), I only have her with me when she's on business trips. I'm adopting a golden retriever puppy this summer, I've heard such good things about this breed and wanted one for so long. I just hope he'll be nice and gentle with Elena.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 9, 2012)

*ellay wrote: *


> We're lucky to have such nice dogs  Sadly Nina is my mom's (she was mine until I left for college), I only have her with me when she's on business trips. I'm adopting a golden retriever puppy this summer, I've heard such good things about this breed and wanted one for so long. I just hope he'll be nice and gentle with Elena.


Oh I think so. I think you will have no problem. But don't forget to make a movie of their introduction. A puppy and bunny has got to be a scream. Talk about two energy sources coming together. 

Golden Retrievers are bred for companionship and closeness. They truly are an awesome breed. They are lovers not fighters. Just keep in mind that he/she will be a puppy. As doofy cute as one can be, but as wreckless as a bull in a china shop. But Elena is well equip to avoid any of these things. You will be fine. 

Please post when you get your puppy and can't wait to see how Elena takes this puppy to heart. With her energy, she's liable to tire the puppy out. lol

It will be good for both, including you. 

K


----------



## ellay (Mar 9, 2012)

I can't wait! I've wanted one since I was 6, now at 22 I'm still feeling like a little kid who's excited about getting a new puppy. :weee:

It'll be a boy. I have a labrador, Thor, and he's such a mommy's boy and Nina is a daddy's girl. I'll make sure to capture every moment of their first introduction. (still slapping myself for not filming Elena jumping on Nina)


----------



## ellay (Mar 10, 2012)

Update on Elena: I am not proud to announce that she is addicted to the show Glee. The one and only show that I hate, and of course she loves it. :headsmack

I came into the room and the show was on, and guess who was doing binkies and running like a mad woman? I'm split between turning it off and keep my sanity, or let her do binkies and be happy. 

But we all know who's going to win that one. Now I just have to dig out my headphones...


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 10, 2012)

Does she like the whole show, or just the musical numbers? It's too bad SHE can't wear a headset while listening to it. lol


----------



## ellay (Mar 10, 2012)

She starts jumping when there's music, otherwise she just sits and watches it waiting for the music to come. It's actually really funny to watch!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 10, 2012)

*ellay wrote: *


> She starts jumping when there's music, otherwise she just sits and watches it waiting for the music to come. It's actually really funny to watch!



It must be the breed. Neville just loves to listen when my Husband puts Beatles music on. You can watch how intent he is listening. As his crate has no view of the TV, it's not rotting his brain. lol But Dobby loves TV, inside his crate or out, he will lay down and watch TV with us. 



K


----------



## ellay (Mar 10, 2012)

At least Neville has good tastes in music


----------



## ellay (Mar 12, 2012)

Yesterday I tried to cut Elena's nails, needless to say it was really hard as she kept moving and kicking her feet. I only got to do her back feet and I don't want to hurt her, so I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow to do the other ones. And now of course she's pissed at me! If anyone has any good tips on how to trim rabbits nails when they really hate it and keep moving I'll take it! It'll save me numerous trips to the vet. I've already tried putting her on her back but she hates it even more, and covering her eyes with a towel doesn't work either.

I also Just wanted to share this picture of her, she threw the toilet paper roll in her cage and it just fell on her head. My little clown always knows how to make me laugh


----------

